# mahoosive cage....photos :D



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

The blurry baby is Kelsie lol she will not stop moving 

On the plus side you can see how well solomai has grown into her winter coat 

I love this cage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful ferrets  and fantastic cages, people tend to line the bottom with fleece covers when kept indoors  Maybe worth you doing that will help stop them throwing things out.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i shall buy some fleece tom lol  this is a better pic of solomai's winter coat









one day i will get a pic of all of her a once


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is one beautiful girl


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you  She is the most cheeky of all the ferrets and thats saying something lol.
she is currently grooming bubbles :001_tt1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she would make a good mummy then, often jills who accept babies and groom them make great parents


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ferret Nation Cage Tour - YouTube

thats a video showing you about the fleece  I think they have bits of ribon to tie them to the bars so they cant dig them up


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

that looks absolutely brilliant  
i would love an explorer, mainly because of the double opening doors . i have a new x trail cage which is the same size, but with only one door opening on each level it can be a pain . oh and its for rat not ferrets


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thankyou 

litter training is going to be slow lol, Kelsie has already quite happily pooped in it but solomai and bubbles have decided they need their own separate corners...

i washed these corners with fairy liquid in the hopes the smell might deter them lol.

really wishing i had brought those nose plugs now though.

another pic for you


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

awwwwww they look proper comfy :001_wub: lovely little poleys

My sharks haven't quite got it either, and it got worse when a little bit of rain managed to get in the coop and make a lovely soup :cryin: will have to block the corners off with something.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

you have my sympathy on the poop soup situation  

the cats are making me laugh, they think the new cage is an upgraded vertion of hd tv  they cannot stop watching it lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> you have my sympathy on the poop soup situation
> 
> the cats are making me laugh, they think the new cage is an upgraded vertion of hd tv  they cannot stop watching it lol.


i guess iv'e been blessed with my ferrets or it maybe most of them has stayed with the mothers untill 10-12 weeks


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> i guess iv'e been blessed with my ferrets or it maybe most of them has stayed with the mothers untill 10-12 weeks


My girls had been successfully using their litter box for two years, i don't know what's got into them . hopefully its just the move and they'll figure out the best place eventually .


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I woke up to mass pooage  

i shall keep at it lol


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

they do poo loads!!!! its one of the things people always fail to warn you about :laugh:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

you know your bonkers when you spend half an hour waiting and watching to see if your ferret poos in the right place....

I have covered up the favorite corners with food bowls and bedding and toys..... solomai is not happy.....still waiting to see if she will be a good girl.....


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Kelsie has now used the big litter tray and the small one, i have not seenBubbles go but theres no poo in her corner so i assume she has gone in the tray as well 

Solomai continues to be the biggest challenge but i expected this as she is that much older


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> Kelsie has now used the big litter tray and the small one, i have not seenBubbles go but theres no poo in her corner so i assume she has gone in the tray as well
> 
> Solomai continues to be the biggest challenge but i expected this as she is that much older


well its good that there's some success :thumbup:
hopefully solomai will learn from her well behaved friends .

my girls had a 100% litter tray success rate today, hopefully it will continue, and i wont have to clean their coop with a spoon


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Thankyou
> 
> litter training is going to be slow lol, Kelsie has already quite happily pooped in it but solomai and bubbles have decided they need their own separate corners...
> 
> ...


they arent the same ferrets you took on


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> they arent the same ferrets you took on


Tell me about it  These little girls are loud and so very bouncy and by god they are growing quick!!

(happy they are growing but part of me wants them to stay babies lol)

Bubbles is the quieter of the two, she loves exploring and is very very fond of falling asleep in pockets provided she is tired enough..which rarely happens lol

Kelsie..my tiny ill little girl that could barley find the energy to get to her food bowl, she is my little bundle of pure energy :yikes: she is the first one awake and the last to sleep and gets very grumpy when she thinks that she should be being cuddled and somebody else is taking up her space


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Tell me about it  These little girls are loud and so very bouncy and by god they are growing quick!!
> 
> (happy they are growing but part of me wants them to stay babies lol)
> 
> ...


you should be proud of yourself, now if anyone else gets a sick baby you can help them get them better


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw my cage is similar style and it is a good cage deffinatly, had mine a year now


----------

